# Aktive Rollenspieler gesucht



## Ayrie (7. Mai 2008)

Ich grüße euch,

Wir, Celaid e'lû, sind ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die das Rollenspiel noch nicht aufgegeben haben. Jeden Monat veranstalten wir kleinere und größere Events bei denen nicht nur Rollenspiel, sondern vor allem auch der gemeinsame Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Und da in der Gemeinschaft alles noch mehr Spaß macht, freuen wir uns immer über neue, akive Mitglieder. 

Die Gemeinschaft ist uns sehr wichtig, das ist auch der Grund, warum wir kein bestimmtes Lvl, Klasse oder Erfahrung vorraussetzten. So lange ihr die anderen Gildenmitglieder mit Respekt und freundlich behandelt, werdet ihr eine nette Gemeinschaft finden, die euch unterstützt. 

Was können wir euch bieten? 
Angagierte und freundliche Gildenmitglieder, sowie einen freundlichen Umgangston im Gildenchat.
Regelmäßige Events und Treffen, an denen ihr Teinehmen könnt, es ist jedoch kein Zwang
Die Möglichkeit euch selbst in die Gestaltung des Gildenlebens einzubringen und selbst etwas zu planen
Eie eigene Homepage, Forum und TS-Server

Seid ihr nun neugierig geworden? Dann schaut euch doch einfach auf unserer Homepage um: www.celaid-elu.de
Natürlich könnt ihr uns auch im Spiel ansprechen, oder uns an unserem schwarzen Brett eine Nachricht hinterlassen.

Wir freuen uns auf euch
Ayrie


----------



## Ayrie (15. Mai 2008)

*heftet den Beitrag wieder oben ans schwarze Brett*


----------



## Papa Mario (16. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit,

auf welchem Server seid ihr denn?
Bin noch neu bei WoW, hab aber viele Jahre Erfahrung in sach RPG (1998 Ultima Online angefangen) und suche selber wenn dann Leute für RP, nur Monster Bashen ist mir auf dauer immer zu öde.
Ich spiele auf Glineas, mein Char ist z.Z. LvL12 (Krieger... angehender Tank)

Gruß *Papa*


----------



## Monasaxx (16. Mai 2008)

steht eh oben "Silberne Hand"


----------



## Papa Mario (16. Mai 2008)

Ahso, das ist der Server.
Hatte gerade nochmal in der Serverliste geguckt. Server mit deutschen Namen sind mir vorher noch garnicht aufgefallen.
Sorry, mein Fehler


----------



## Ayrie (23. Mai 2008)

Wir würden uns auch weiterhin über Zuwachs freuen.


----------



## Ayrie (29. Mai 2008)

*schaut verwundert auf den Aushang* 
Na sowas, da ist er doch wieder herunterfefallen. 

*heftet den Aushang erneut fest*


----------



## Wolfchen (29. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr auch einen Wow-rp-newbie annehmen würdet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar habe ich relativ gute Erfahrungen mit Rp (in Foren usw.) jedoch noch nicht in wow un dwürde mich freuen wenn ihr mir dann bein einstieg helfen könntet? Würde mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayrie (29. Mai 2008)

Wir haben bei uns einige, die entweder auf unserem Server oder in WoW ganz neu angefangen haben, das ist bei uns kein Problem und du wärst sogar in Gesellschaft. Und Hilfe kannst du bei uns sicherlich finden.


Und wir denken, dass RP-nicht an ein Lvl oder Erfahrung in WoW gebunden sein sollte, also trau dich nur und sieh dich bei uns um.


----------



## Wolfchen (29. Mai 2008)

Nja erfahrung in wow schon aber egal...
Wenn sollte ich den dann ingame ansprechen wenn ich einen Char gemacht habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayrie (29. Mai 2008)

Am besten du schriebst eie kurze Bewerbung bei uns im Forum, dann sehen es gleich alle, die dich einladen können.

Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du im Spiel direkt mich, Luthiena oder Liloé ansprechen.


----------



## Wolfchen (30. Mai 2008)

Dann habe ich mich mal im Forum g´registriert wegen der Bewerbung,weil man dafür gereggt sein muss ^^


----------



## Ayrie (13. Juni 2008)

Und wieder hoch mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

